# Suddsing



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right location for this thread, but here it is anyway. Got a call from a contractor I started doing work for and he has a customer that is complaining of a suddsing laundry drain. 

The story as it has been told to me the laundry was moved to the basement and tied in to the building drain which runs along the foundation wall. The contractor said that they also added a slop sink w/pump which discharges into the same building drain (not sure at this time how or if this is vented). THe slop sink is located next to the laundry.

They have tried snaking the line and also increasing the pitch of the drain, but are still having the problem. This is the same washer that they had when the laundry was upstairs where there was no problem of soap suds.

Any idea's would be welcome.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

You probably need to get the washer drain as far downhill as possible. When I had to take my plumbing exam again this year for renewal they talked about plumbing code changes and amongst this was something called the suds zone. This is an area about 2 feet up and 2 feet down stream where a washer ties in. It creates a suds zone, so you need to move it further down stream to keep this from happening. 

I think now, I will have to look it back up though to be sure. Any other VA plumbers hear of this??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds like a mess!

I'd check how it's tied in and vented...
Has the line been camera'd for sags?


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Bill said:


> You probably need to get the washer drain as far downhill as possible. When I had to take my plumbing exam again this year for renewal they talked about plumbing code changes and amongst this was something called the suds zone. This is an area about 2 feet up and 2 feet down stream where a washer ties in. It creates a suds zone, so you need to move it further down stream to keep this from happening.
> 
> I think now, I will have to look it back up though to be sure. Any other VA plumbers hear of this??


I think your right about that I now recall not being able to tie anything in within 3 or 5 feet, not sure which, of a suds producing appliance.

Thanks


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Sounds like a mess!
> 
> I'd check how it's tied in and vented...
> Has the line been camera'd for sags?


 
I just wanted to throw it out there befor I go to the job and get sucked into a nightmare with my pants around my ankles


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

It may be 5 feet. I cant remember, but when I find out I will post it here


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> Not sure if this is the right location for this thread, but here it is anyway. Got a call from a contractor I started doing work for and he has a customer that is complaining of a suddsing laundry drain.
> 
> The story as it has been told to me the laundry was moved to the basement and tied in to the building drain which runs along the foundation wall. The contractor said that they also added a slop sink w/pump which discharges into the same building drain (not sure at this time how or if this is vented). THe slop sink is located next to the laundry.
> 
> ...


 Where are the suds backing up? out of the washing machine standpipe? or into the laundry tray? What size trap? how tall is the standpipe?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Does it drain normal with just water. If it does it's possible to much soap plus vent problem hard to tell without seeing. Even if a small clog is left it's enough to push the suds back.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like a lack of positive pressure venting in the pump basin.

You could also upsize the lines going into the basin to decrease turbulence.

Make sure your vent is tied well up stream of where the laundry waste is pumped into the building drain. You could be pulling suds back out of the building drain into the vent. Take a picture so we can help you out:thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

If they need a pump for the slop sink then the building drain is fairly high. One simple solution that MIGHT work is to increase the standpipe size and or length. You may also have to add an extension to the washing machine hose. Also if they have one of the newer high eff. washing machines, make sure they are using detergent marked HE, it's less sudsy and designed for such machines.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

If they just put in a front load washing machine they need to be using low suds detergent. had this problem before when they used there old detergent.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for their input and help. I didn't really know the situation at this job before being asked to trouble shoot it, so it's great to a place like this where idea's and solutions can be shared!

So, after a half a dozen attempts to schedule a visit to see if I can assess the problem I finally get in there this morning. Walk down the stairs to the basement and see the laundry trap plumbed with a six inch stand pipe:whistling2: Throw a coupling and 20" of pipe which brings it pretty close to the new dropped ceiling and no more suddings.

Thanks again


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a suds problem a while back in a high rise. After snaking, running a camera and repiping the common laundry drains to tie in farther downstream, I still had a problem. It turns out that the building had a huge negative pressure and air was pulling up the sewer. The backpressure was enough to keep those suds from going down like they should. After shutting down exhaust fans in the building, the problem suddenly went away.


----------



## 1205blazer (Nov 28, 2009)

you should have at lease a 18" to 2` stand pipe on the trap and add a vent between the trap and the sewer is it tied in with a wye or san tee ?


----------

